# help me with cfls



## thedonofchronic (Feb 3, 2009)

i got only a few going at the moment and need alot more light. i got a bunch of good cfl bulbs just cant find a way to put them all in there. you know what i mean? right now i literally have 2 in desk lamps and one in a regular lamp. lol... i wanted to get a rack that fits a bunch of them in it. but they all have to be wired into the walls. i need something i can just plug in and move around wherever i want. any ideas please? thank you


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 3, 2009)

there are a couple of options. you could buy a couple of these:








or, even though this style of light is made to be hard wired, it is possible to wire on a pigtail. A few safety tips though, make sure you insulate each wire individually with some black tape and then tape them all together, so the wires do not come undone. Also make sure that you use a grounded pigtail.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 3, 2009)

i went to home depot and found some sockets with one black and one white wire coming out the back and my plan is to use 4 sockets with 4-40 watt cfls putting out 2750 lumens each,after the sockets i plan on buying one extension cord with a ground plug(if you know what i mean,tri hookup)and wiring all 4 to the cord.also in between the cord and the wired cfls i plan on hooking up a flip switch to cut them all off if needed.this is gonna run me about 70 bucks so im thinkin bout lookin elsewhere for light.but this is a rather easy way to hook it up and plug it in all with one cord and have a switch on an off since no ground wire.if you dont get what im saying lemme know,its a terrible description im sure =P


----------



## willowgrow (Feb 3, 2009)

They sell those spotlight lookin things at homedepot for pretty cheap (10$ i think?), a small one and a larger one.  You can also buy a socket Y-Adapter that will allow you to run 2 cfls per socket instead of one.  If your going to hard wire a panel like that second pic make sure you use wire nuts and not just electrical tape.  They also sell sockets that just have a plug on the other end, so you can buy a surge-protector strip and plug a few of those right into that and hang it above your plants.


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Feb 3, 2009)

Can u say "FIRE"!!! Theres tons of ideas about lights on this site, search and smile-Peace


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 3, 2009)

i took a piece of wood a little smaller than my box L x W drilled holes in it and wired light sockets into it. then when i screwed the bulb in it would hold its self. if that makes sense to you.. paint it flat white, tie cords to the corners and then you can raise and lower it as needed. hope this helps


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 3, 2009)

this is what i got right now. the clones are looking weak but im trying to do my best haha


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 3, 2009)

you need to get your lights alot closer imo. they will stretch alot with them that far away. you'd be better off taking the sockets and cord out of those lamps and just hang them above the plants


----------



## Waspfire (Feb 3, 2009)

here is the top of my set up i just finshed 
sits flipped over on to another tub same size


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 3, 2009)

better? in the manner of closer to the plants? but i will break them eventualy so i can hang them and raise them


----------



## nycdiesel (Feb 3, 2009)

Don't use a regular switch!

 Buy a GFI switch there more expensive but it essentially a circuit breaker (the same as in your electric box).

 Run the extension cord into a 1900 box. Connect cord to box with squeeze connector. Buy an outdoor switch plate to hold your GFI switch to 1900 box. Connect cord to LINE side of GFI switch. Connect wires from socket to 1900 box with a squeeze connector. Connect socket wires to LOAD side of GFI switch.

If you don't want to buy a light, that is how to do it safely. 

GFI is KEY!!!!!GFI is KEY!!!!!GFI is KEY!!!!!GFI is KEY!!!!!GFI is KEY!!!!!GFI is KEY!!!!!GFI is KEY!!!!!GFI is KEY!!!!!GFI is KEY!!!!!GFI is KEY!!!!!GFI is KEY!!!!!GFI is KEY!!!!!GFI is KEY!!!!!GFI is KEY!!!!!GFI is KEY!!!!!GFI is KEY!!!!!GFI is KEY!!!!!GFI is KEY!!!!!GFI is KEY!!!!!


----------



## willowgrow (Feb 3, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> better? in the manner of closer to the plants? but i will break them eventualy so i can hang them and raise them



CFS don't run hot at all, you want them literally within inches of you plants for them to work efficiently.


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Feb 4, 2009)

cfl's don't run hot at all?i hear that all the time. go ahead and put 10 23 watt cfl's in a box,not open room and tell the guy they're not hot. my advice is get a real lamp.cfl's are garbage! sure it can make pretty bud.but a sodium smokes cfl's.don't waste your time.


----------



## willowgrow (Feb 4, 2009)

D.W.FAAMER said:
			
		

> cfl's don't run hot at all?i hear that all the time. go ahead and put 10 23 watt cfl's in a box,not open room and tell the guy they're not hot. my advice is get a real lamp.cfl's are garbage! sure it can make pretty bud.but a sodium smokes cfl's.don't waste your time.



Umm.. Relative to HID lighting, CFLS don't run hot at all.  He definitely could use a fan to take away the little heat given off by them and increase airflow.
  He has 5, not 10 and yes, I would agree without any airflow 10 would create a heat problem.  

They arent 'garbage' they do work great for veg.  Just keep the lights close to the tops of your babies and grab a small fan to keep the area cool.  You  really need consider a HPS for flowering, check out hxxp://e-conolight.com/Product/EFamily.asp for the 20$ 150w HPS, if you dont wanna spend the $$$ on a larger system.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 4, 2009)

Hids are better,,but I am happy with my Floras. And they deffinatly arnt Garbage, My Smoke turned out purtty good. Not bad for Floars. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37396


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 4, 2009)

willowgrow said:
			
		

> Umm.. Relative to HID lighting, CFLS don't run hot at all.  He definitely could use a fan to take away the little heat given off by them and increase airflow.



Actually, watt for watt and lumen for lumen, CFL will run as hot or hotter than HIDs.


----------



## willowgrow (Feb 4, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Actually, watt for watt and lumen for lumen, CFL will run as hot or hotter than HIDs.



 Really? Hadn't really thought of it in watt for watt terms.. But I guess that would make sense.  I stand corrected


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah i find they produce a bit of heat but more heat to the touch really. ive only got 5 of them and their really close to my plants. hopefully everything goes well. they arnt dying but theyre yellowing very slowly...


----------



## 7thG (Feb 4, 2009)

But all technicalities aside they arent hot. So in his situation i think he should really put his cfl's really,really close. A simple fan should be enough to prevent heat problems.


----------



## Waspfire (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah i have 10 running in my box (4 42 wat and 6 23 wat ones) with 2 crappy computer fans exausting the heat and my temp never gets higher then 80 in it.plus i can grab them with my hand after running for 24 hours


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah started with 10 23 watt cfl's in a rubbermaid tub using lsty.beautiful buds,no weight.i smoke.alot!!! and, sorry,i love a good daylight cfl for veg,6500k or so. but for flower only hid.also sorry to offend the hard core cfl flowerers.i do know when using a 250 hps in 3x3 flower box 2ft tall LST style.my elec usage went down compared to running the cfl's right before.2 grows later tired of 250 go to 400 watter.2ft wide,4ft long,25in tall,LST one more time.and presto.170 cfm 40 watt inline exhaust,diy cooltube on one end diy carb filter on other.1 degree above ambient outer area temp. this is evolution.passive intakes 3 to 1 ratio 1 circulating fan,to keep out mold.that's called evolution.heat can be dealt with once you understand the principles of it.


----------



## Locked (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah you definitely have to get those cfl's right down on top of the plants... just get a fan to cool the plants and make sure they are adequately watered...
I keep my cfl's around 1 to 2 inches above the plants max...


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 5, 2009)

thanks. alright theyre basically as close as they can get. i know now i need more of them ive only got 5 so i still need more light. im struggling to find things to use the bulbs in though i dunno i obviously need to think hard and change my setup. BUT until then i have to do something. my plants havnt grown at all since i got em and are still slowly going yellow and ideas?


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Feb 5, 2009)

get the little screw in thing that turn one socket to two and screw it in.but it won't fit with the reflector on it.u may b able to rig something.


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Feb 5, 2009)

7g not hot at all .do u even grow or are you task force acting like u know? they do get hot,they produce pretty but airy bud(if used to flower),no penetration.don't steer the guy wrong acting like u know what your talking about.thank you flaboy.u know whats up.i was told i couldn't cool a 400 hps in my box.listen to some in here but aparently not all.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 5, 2009)

I use Floras and CFL's,,and I dont have a heat problem,,,BUT,,,BUTTTT,,that aint cause they dont put off heat,,cause they do,,I have my closet well ventalated(170 CFM) and very stong fan moving air constantly from outside to inside the closet. I keep my Temp in the House at 75,,MY growroom temp stays at around 78-80,,except at night were it gets down to 68. (I have a temp gage that I( can check what the High and Low temps for the any given period) thats how I know.Without that Ventalation,,you will have temps well over 80,,,I KNOW from experince,,believe me. Now with that said,,I know nothing about HIDs except that they will burn the piss outta ya if you grab the bulb are any part of it. I can put my hands on my Flors(T5s) and CFL's and they dont burn my hand. So,,I dint see how an HID can be as cool as Floras and CFL's if one isnt hot enough to burn your hand,,and the other(HIDs) will burn you bad. From what I have seen at the Hydro Store(setup with things growing),,there is no way I could keep my closet cool with (my existing) setup using 600 watts of Lighting. Plus I dont have the money to buy new lighting,,anyway.Would love to have this setup though. MH/HPS/T5 setup. It is very cool. http://www.reefinmates.co.za/lighting_mh_t5_combo.htm


----------



## Waspfire (Feb 5, 2009)

D.W.FAAMER said:
			
		

> get the little screw in thing that turn one socket to two and screw it in.but it won't fit with the reflector on it.u may b able to rig something.


 
yep u can find those any where wal mart, home depot ,lowes they cost anywhere form 1$-2$.ALso walmart sells 2 types mof reflectors one bigger then the other and u can screw those y adapters in and use 2 bulb in the reflector cant fidn the link but Thebrothersgrunt  had posted a wally world set up with what i am talking about


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 9, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Now with that said,,I know nothing about HIDs except that they will burn the piss outta ya if you grab the bulb are any part of it. I can put my hands on my Flors(T5s) and CFL's and they dont burn my hand. So,,I dint see how an HID can be as cool as Floras and CFL's if one isnt hot enough to burn your hand,,and the other(HIDs) will burn you bad.



Well, it is because the heat of the fluoro tubes is disbursed over a large area while the heat from the HID bulb is concentrated in a small space.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 9, 2009)

I aint touchen this. Done made that mistake with Hick,,aint goen there with you HG.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 9, 2009)

Honestly brother, you need about 500x more light for a grow than you have there.

Man, hate to be the first to say it...


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 9, 2009)

haha its all good bro i already got a 400 hps. light is key.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 9, 2009)

Good.

Now go get some good fans and you may be set.

..also, it wont hurt to bring the plants to the light, or vice versa.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 9, 2009)

okay. right now its got a fan on it and its about 2 feet away from the clones. the yoyo pulley things that they use to go up and down arnt working properly...so im gonna have to make my own. so ill bring the light i little closer. anyone know whats good soil stricty for ganja that will work well? MG SUCKS.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 9, 2009)

The best thing to hang your lights are chains and s hooks.

For soil these have worked well. Try to stay away from soil that has a ton of food in it, as overfeeding becomes extremely easy.

I recommend getting the following:

Sunshine Mix #4 Great soil. Most PROFESSIONAL growers prefer sunshine mix.

PowerFlower (brown Bag) great for topping off in mid flower. DO NOT USE ALONE. I only use as an mendment and have seen many a grow go south due to folks growing in strictly power flower and nothing else.


----------

